# pmp exam prep-fifth adition by rita mulcahy



## الننار (25 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504.html#post738573​

السلام عليكم 
احببت انا اشارككم برابط تستطيعون الحصول فيه على كتاب pmp exam prep by rita mulcahy http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...m&searchDescription=&searchExtention=&start=0


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (26 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه مشكور اخوي


----------



## A2Z (15 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فييك اخي 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 


محبكم في الله


----------



## albiladi (15 يونيو 2007)

مادة قيمة و جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## abbad96 (24 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافية وما قصرت


----------



## ibrahim younes (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فييك اخي 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## م .أبو يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*جرّبوا هذا الPMP simulation من شركة Method*

السلام عليكم,
10 اسئلة مجانية و 200 بكلفة رمزية تضعك في جو الامتحان. أحصلوا عليها هنا http://www.methodcorp.com/Products/الامتحانالتجريبيلشهادةPMP/tabid/170/Default.aspx
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## الننار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

العفو لا شكر على واجب اتمنى ان استطيع ان اخدم هذا المنتدى باي شي لانه خدمني كثيرا اثناء دراستي خاصة قسم منتدى الهندسة المعمارية ولكني لا استطيع ان اشارك او اكتب الكثير لانه ليس لي خبرة في مجال ادارة المشاريع مقارنة بالخبرات الموجودة في هذا المنتدى....

ملاحظة: اني اختكم وليس اخوكم


----------



## اسعد ست عشر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_houssam (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

حبايبي السلام عليكم تفضلو ها الموقع وابحثو عن الي عاوزينه
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## zuherHaija (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إدارة (7 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 مايو 2008)

مشكورة اختنا الكريمة الننار

وللاسف
الموقع محجوب


فهل لكِ انت ترفعينه على موقع اخر مثل ال 2share


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 مايو 2008)

thank you very much and best wishes


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (14 مايو 2008)

the file is not exisit
sorry


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مايو 2008)

خلفان المنصوري قال:


> حبايبي السلام عليكم تفضلو ها الموقع وابحثو عن الي عاوزينه
> http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0



مشكورا جدا على اضافتك اخي الكريم خلفان
لكن
للاسف الموقع محجوب

فهل نتمنى عليك لطفا
ان تعيد رفعه على Zshare
او

2share

مشكورا جدا​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 مايو 2008)

مشاركه عالية الجوده أشكرك كثيرا" وفعلا" جاءت فى وقتها فأنا حاليا" أحضر الدوره المؤهله لدخول أمتحان pmp وأحتاج لهذه المشاركات جزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق الصادق (29 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## adel shahboub (20 يوليو 2009)

الننار قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504.html#post738573​
> 
> السلام عليكم
> احببت انا اشارككم برابط تستطيعون الحصول فيه على كتاب pmp exam prep by rita mulcahy http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...m&searchdescription=&searchextention=&start=0


 الاخ العزيز نهر النييل الكتاب مش موجود على الرابط تقدر تساعدنى فى الحصول عليه وشكرا


----------



## adel shahboub (21 يوليو 2009)

الننار قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504.html#post738573​
> 
> السلام عليكم
> احببت انا اشارككم برابط تستطيعون الحصول فيه على كتاب pmp exam prep by rita mulcahy http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...m&searchdescription=&searchextention=&start=0


 الاخ العزيز الرابط لايحتوى اى ملفات برجاء المساعده للاهميه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## القطري (21 يوليو 2009)

ياليت اللي عنده النسخة الاخيرة من كتاب ريتا يعطينا اياه لان الوصلة اعلاه لاتعمل .


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مارس 2010)

خلفان المنصوري قال:


> حبايبي السلام عليكم تفضلو ها الموقع وابحثو عن الي عاوزينه
> http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizecriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


 
مشكور جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جبل السلام (5 سبتمبر 2010)

فعلا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف مش موجود


----------



## جمعة طلبة (1 مايو 2011)

والله انا نفسى اقول شئ يقدر مجهودكم


----------



## wissam 1973 (6 يونيو 2011)

go to www.4shared.com site and just search for the word pmp you will then find all what you dream about


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم لله خيرا


----------



## crown2 (14 أبريل 2015)

مشكورة ويعطيك العافية


----------

